# Sunday May 25th



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well it's that time... Wanted to post this a couple weeks in advance so people can write it down! My 21st birthday is May 20th [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]... and that Sunday I want to have a little get together at JB's to celebrate and have a little island party... and Tojo can buy me a shot of SoCo... ;D

Mark the date!! Hope to see you there!


----------



## tojo

I guess I picked the wrong month to stop drinkin...As of now, that weekend is open for me. Maybe we should all just feed you drinks and pour you into the boat with Garry. Make him hold your hair all night


----------



## iMacattack

Congrats! ;D I can't remeber my 21st B-day... but according my my friends, I had a great time and they have the pictures to prove it... :-? ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

> Maybe we should all just feed you drinks and pour you into the boat with Garry.  Make him hold your hair all night


Hahaha!! Do it if you're bad!!! That's part of the plan... ;D


Thanks Capt. Jan... Hopefully I'll remember mine...


----------



## deerfly

happy b-day there kiddo'  I wish I could make it over too, but I'm slated for some tarpon fishing that weekend. 

Jan, in my time we were legal at 18, but I think I was too stoned to remember that I drank too much. :-? These days at 21 you have a decent shot at remembering your 18th birthday.


----------



## phishphood

That weekend looks good at the moment for me. Happy early birthday.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

[smiley=dancing3.gif] Thanks guys!!


----------



## Guest

Wish I could make it over but it's my turn to watch Eric (deerfly) ;D ;D ;D

Hope you have a happy one though.

Tell ya what, Eric and I will have a little party in your behalf on the WC. 

CR


----------



## gheenoeguy

That is A great day for A birthday. I was born on May 20th also.


----------



## Strike_III

> That is A great day for A birthday. I was born on May 20th also.



Me too, only 28 years prior to St. Sophie Girl.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Wow guys!! That's awesome!!! You should both come and we'll have a joint B-day! Lol.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well.... my B-day is a week from today!!! Our little JB's get together it a little over a week away! ROLL CALL!!! Who's gonna make it out to celebrate with us??


----------



## tojo

Well, it appears that Im still off...You know, this is also memorial day weekend and Fishstock weekend. It is going to be hopping at JB's!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

I probably will not know until that Saturday. Sorry :-[


----------



## Guest

> I probably will not know until that Saturday. Sorry :-[



Check your calender. You have an plans already.


----------



## MATT

how long to drive to JB's from Vero?

Will they let a South Florida Boy in?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Everyone's welcome!!! I'm not sure how lone the drive is... It's on A1A... it'd probably take a couple hours? 

THE MORE THE MERRIER! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tailchaser

I'm probably gonna make it . What is the planned time?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

11:30... Well open the place up and make sure we get some tables...


----------



## fatalbert43

I might make it back to town in time to hit the water sunday..........will have to wait and see.


----------



## Garry

Wes,
You gotta make it for the party..... (it won't be a good party unless someone falls off of the dock at JB's)  ;D


----------



## Guest

> Wes,
> You gotta make it for the party..... (it won't be a good party unless Sophie falls off of the dock at JB's)  ;D


Fixed it fer ya.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

If I'm fed enough shots of SoCo... it totally could happen! ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer

Danielle's graduation is that night,

maybe i will make it out for a lil


----------



## Flyline

while I'm in Town, does anyone wants me to bring my P-toon to party on the sandbar?


----------



## Weedy

St. Sophie, Sorry it's late, but, "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"!!!! [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=all_coholic.gif] [smiley=alcholic.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cool2.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=dancing3.gif] [smiley=drinking.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=partyguy.gif] [smiley=supercool.gif] 
For the day after.......lots of [smiley=sleep1.gif] [smiley=sleep1.gif] [smiley=engel017.gif] [smiley=sleep1.gif] [smiley=sleep1.gif]

Hope you all have a blast on the 25th!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Thank you Weedy!! Yea, this weekend is going to be a blast.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43

I'll be headed back to the 321 friday, so I should be out there on sunday.


----------



## Flyline

> Danielle's graduation is that night,
> 
> maybe i will make it out for a lil


Bring your gurl! I wud like to meet her! ;D

Yeah I know Tanner, U have to make her out for a little.............. ;D

it's her special present for grad night and dont forget to treat her special! :'( ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

Tanner, crush him like a good forum admin would.


----------



## Guest

> Tanner, crush him like a good forum admin would.


X2. We like her.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow!!  Hopefully I'll be standing when I get there!!! [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## phishphood

I hate to be a last minute cancellation, but we're not going to make it over tomorrow. I'll buy you a drink
next time I see ya. Happy Birthday.

I expect pictures.


----------



## Flyline

> Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow!!  Hopefully I'll be standing when I get there!!! [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=40s.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]



Have Fun Sophie! Wish u a Happy Birthday and be safe!!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sorry I am going to miss it. 

[smiley=alcholic.gif]


----------



## fatalbert43

> Sorry I am going to miss it.
> 
> [smiley=alcholic.gif]



Lame..............................................Lame................................................



All Lame........................... should have been there! Was a great time!!!!!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Fun fun!!! Some pictures...

Me passed out... ;D









Tippet!!!

























Some for Capt. Ron....

















Oh yea.... and this is for sale...









Next time... You all owe me!! ;D


----------



## phishphood

I hate we missed out. I've been sick all week and ended up with a touch of food poisoning from the crab cake sammich at Fish Stock yesterday. I haven't made it far from the couch at all today. Glad ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Guest

Sorry I couldn't make it but I'll buy next time I'm over. 

Hope you had a happy but you don't look any older. ;D ;D


----------



## Weedy

Hope you had a great Time!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Thanks guys... We'll need to start planning next time...


----------



## The_Volfish

I had no idea Wes was chasing poon in the lagoon.


----------



## fatalbert43

What can I say.....It was just one of those days where it seemed like they were jumping in the boat. ;D ;D


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

:


----------



## newbie_dave

A HAPPY B-LATED BIRTHDAY, SOPHIE !!


----------



## Lil_Tate

what do u mean, "this" is for sale.
say iit aint so?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Well.... it's about time to upgrade... we'll see what happens...


----------



## Lil_Tate

how much?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl

Hmm... that will be up shortly...


----------

